# Night Cabin Pics



## Resica (Mar 13, 2016)

My buddy's son took them last weekend.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome.  Love the stars above!  Looks like a really quiet place to unwind!


----------



## carver (Mar 13, 2016)

Resica,I love getting out in the dark and looking at the stars too


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 13, 2016)

Were you detonating a hydrogen bomb inside of that place at the time? That's a lotta light!

Great pics! (I can pick out the constellation Orion, cool shots)

Several shooting stars as well!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 13, 2016)

love those shooting stars.  Must have been a 2 second exposure or longer


----------



## natureman (Mar 13, 2016)

Very cool shots.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful. I see a couple of shooting stars. 
I can almost hear the silence.


----------



## Resica (Mar 14, 2016)

It was a 10 second exposure. Thanks for the nice responses.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 15, 2016)

very cool pictures


----------



## rip18 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------

